# 60X Custom Recurve/Longbow Strings



## ex-diver (Dec 20, 2002)

Darn it and I thought you were gonna tell me I was this months winner for that gift card I entered! &#55357;&#56836;
Have a good one


----------



## centershot (Sep 13, 2002)

I just ordered last week 2 strings. First a B-50, Red and second a White FF string. First they arrived in 3-4 days which was amazing being how I am in Idaho and 60X is in Pennsylvania. Second the strings are of very high quality and Third they are very affordable. Shipping was included in the price. My only gripe is that the serving on the 14 strand B-50 string is a little to large and nock fit is slightly tighter than I prefer (12 strand may be about perfect)and (2 gripes) I wish that I could get a string 64 1/2" long for my 68" bow (they offer full inch increments). I bought the B-50 string a little short thinking it would stretch - nope, they must pre-stretch because what your order is what you get. (A good thing) The FF string is excellent. I ordered it a little long and have twisted it up. I think I prefer the B-50 for my indoor rig - and the Red string looks great and the little speed loss from string material can actually be a good thing indoors. The serving is starting to wear in and the nock fit is still tight, but getting better.

FWIW: I looked into their Pro-Staff program earlier this year and I declined the offer. Not because it was not a fair offer, but because I do not like to be 'connected' to any manufacturers so I can make reviews without bias. What I have learned from my initial purchase is: 60X makes a very nice string at an affordable price point and ships them out FAST! I will be using 60X for my future endless loop string purchases.


----------



## newell38 (Aug 17, 2004)

I'm a fan of their strings. I've ordered several dacron strings for my vintage bows and you aren't going to find a better deal than 9.50 shipped! They are a very nice string. They come pre stretched and don't move much after you put them on the bow. I did call them about my last order and asked them if they could do a custom 57 1/2" length for me and they did. If you put down what you want length wise in the "comment" section of your order, they will do 1/2" increments if you wish. Great buy!


----------



## shortshaft (Jan 3, 2015)

Just ordered mine very excited


----------



## bhitman (Mar 16, 2010)

Brad and Dawn are great people and they make awesome strings. I am glad to be on 60X Pro Staff


----------



## Taskmaster86 (Jan 21, 2015)

I ordered an "X" string for my Samic Sage and love it. It totally transformed the bow over the standard Dacron string that came with mine. 
60X is an awesome company to order from. The prices are great, the shipping is free and turn around time is very quick!


----------



## BarneySlayer (Feb 28, 2009)

centershot said:


> I wish that I could get a string 64 1/2" long for my 68" bow (they offer full inch increments).


What's with that? Is it because they're stock strings, and they don't want to carry the extra inventory?

I wouldn't live with that, but maybe I'm just too fussy.


----------



## newell38 (Aug 17, 2004)

BarneySlayer said:


> What's with that? Is it because they're stock strings, and they don't want to carry the extra inventory?
> 
> I wouldn't live with that, but maybe I'm just too fussy.


  
All you have to do is ask


----------



## BarneySlayer (Feb 28, 2009)

newell38 said:


> All you have to do is ask


Ah...

Good to know!


----------



## 60X (Nov 8, 2002)

Thanks for all the kind words. It's makes all of our hard work worthwhile.


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 29, 2014)

Seen several orders shipping out today to the AT traditional crowd. Thanks for your orders


----------



## BarneySlayer (Feb 28, 2009)

[email protected] said:


> Seen several orders shipping out today to the AT traditional crowd. Thanks for your orders


It's nice to see a relatively large, quality manufacturer interested in the stickbow market


----------



## 60X (Nov 8, 2002)

BarneySlayer said:


> It's nice to see a relatively large, quality manufacturer interested in the stickbow market


Thanks for the kind words. We just love making strings no matter what kind of bow they are going on.


----------



## TREESTANDSNYPER (Jan 17, 2003)

I bought a string from you for my Oly recurve. I gotta say outstanding quality. You build an amazing set of bowstrings.


----------



## centershot (Sep 13, 2002)

Tried to order a couple of strings today, can not get through your checkout. Wants me to use a different email - that is my email? I also want a chance to order the strings 1/2" longer than the stock lengths. I heard that someone has done that before, but I do not see any place to give specific instructions. If not I will cancel and try some place else.


----------



## centershot (Sep 13, 2002)

Got it all sorted out with a new password and everything worked smooth. Thanks.


----------



## stoutstuff (Mar 31, 2011)

I needed a longer string for some Hex6 limbs to get my brace down. Called and found they can build me a 70" string. Also ordered thinner serving. Nice to know - Nice people!


----------



## 60X (Nov 8, 2002)

Thanks for all the orders. We appreciate each and every one.


----------



## huckleberg (Jan 15, 2015)

Hey, 60X ...

Have you ever heard of anyone having allergic reactions to bowstrings, or the wax on them? I have had a weird reaction and it is possibly due to my string (NOT one of yours) just wondering if you had heard of such a thing ...

Norm


----------



## GBUSA (Jun 6, 2013)

My latest string arrived today. Braced up perfect, build quality is great, and it looks fantastic. Thank You!

60X is really quick with the turnaround. Actually ordered another string today, so I'll have a string on the way real soon.

GB


----------



## 60X (Nov 8, 2002)

Thanks for your order. Glad to hear the string is working well for you.


----------



## 60X (Nov 8, 2002)

huckleberg said:


> Hey, 60X ...
> 
> Have you ever heard of anyone having allergic reactions to bowstrings, or the wax on them? I have had a weird reaction and it is possibly due to my string (NOT one of yours) just wondering if you had heard of such a thing ...
> 
> Norm


I've never heard of this but anything is possible.


----------



## brian94066 (Feb 20, 2015)

I ordered a D97 string for my 66" recurve, and I was wondering what size Halo serving you used for the center serving, it's really thick and doesn't rotate inside my nock


----------



## UrbanDeerSlayer (Feb 10, 2012)

A very high quality string for your longbow or recurve.

I have ordered a custom length, with custom strand count and custom serving diameter. Just ask. 

Strings are stretched and twisted up to your ordered length. So if you order a 65 1/2" string, you will get a string that has been stretched then twisted to the desired 65 1/2" . In my experience, BCYx will pretty much stay at that length with very little if any creep. 

I shot my recurve indoors all season with a 60X string. Alot of arrows, and the string is still in fantastic shape.


----------



## Beendare (Jan 31, 2006)

Questions; 
Assuming these are continuous loop strings and not Flemish- correct?

How many strands on your std 59" or 60" 8190 recurve string?

I'm shooting 54# ILF recurve,560gr arrow. My strings now have 14 strands- i'm thinking of dropping down to 10 or 12 strands- any concerns? Any advantages?

If I get the skinnier string can you get the serving to fit Axis noks perfect?
Thanks


----------



## 60X (Nov 8, 2002)

Yes that is correct. We offer endless loop strings. We do not do flemish or skinny strings. Our default strand count is 24 on 8190 but can drop down to 18-20 if needed.


----------



## 60X (Nov 8, 2002)

ttt


----------



## Taskmaster86 (Jan 21, 2015)

I just ordered a D-97 string for an old Shakespear Necedah bow that was given to me for free. I can't wait to check it out and give it a try. So far I have only used BCY-X and B-50 Dacron strings. The D-97 should be a nice in between of the other 2 strings I am used to. 

60X, Thanks so much for making a great product and providing fast, free shipping, plus the coupon code. In My Opinion, you have no competitors when it comes to custom order bow strings!


----------



## BarneySlayer (Feb 28, 2009)

60X said:


> Yes that is correct. We offer endless loop strings. We do not do flemish or skinny strings. Our default strand count is 24 on 8190 but can drop down to 18-20 if needed.


I really like 18-20.

Much smaller than that, I have trouble getting good nock fit. I know Rick Barbee can do it (and probably other advanced skinny string masters), but even with his cool Teflon Tape trick, with a fairly standard-sized nock, even with 20 strands I'm using fairly fat serving for an S/X/H nock, like in the .026 range. The details will depend on the specific nock, the type of serving, etc., but just as a ball park reference). I have some thicker serving, but having tried a spool of stuff even thicker, I quickly lost interest and wonder why they bother selling it, though I guess I know the answer to that question. I bought some, didn't I?

I notice that some do fine with less strands, _and_ less serving, though it makes me wonder if they've actually squeezed out the excess wax, in which case, I wonder how much extra wax they've got through the entire string.


----------



## 60X (Nov 8, 2002)

Yeah I'm with you barneyslayer. Much smaller and we would have to use .036 crossbow serving to get nocks to fit


----------



## 60X (Nov 8, 2002)

Let's see some pics of your trad bows with a 60X string


----------



## 60X (Nov 8, 2002)

ttt


----------



## 60X (Nov 8, 2002)

working on expanding our color selection of 8125G


----------



## 60X (Nov 8, 2002)

ttt


----------



## UrbanDeerSlayer (Feb 10, 2012)

BCY-X 2 color (black and buckskin) longbow string.


----------



## 60X (Nov 8, 2002)

Looking good


----------



## 60X (Nov 8, 2002)

congrats to 60X shooter DeWayne Martin and Bill Whitman on their 1st and 2nd place finishes this past weekend at the IBO in Bedford, IN.


----------



## bhitman (Mar 16, 2010)

Thank you that was definitely a challenging course


----------



## 60X (Nov 8, 2002)

ttt


----------



## vabowdog (Dec 13, 2007)

I've been shooting 60X strings for 2 weeks and they make an awesome string...quick shipping, quality servings...I'm 100% satisfied with the strings I got from 60X.


Dewayne Martin


----------



## SteveB (Dec 18, 2003)

Can you share the specs Dewayne?


----------



## 60X (Nov 8, 2002)

ttt


----------



## 60X (Nov 8, 2002)

ttt


----------



## 60X (Nov 8, 2002)

Congrats to Dewayne and Bill on their wins at the Erie IBO this past weekend


----------



## 60X (Nov 8, 2002)

Ttt


----------



## 60X (Nov 8, 2002)

visit our website for all your custom recurve bow strings


----------



## 60X (Nov 8, 2002)

ttt


----------



## huckleberg (Jan 15, 2015)

I really like my 67" D97 string for my 70" Cartel Fantom setup. It also looks nice - silver and white string with black serving. (I often lament how much emphasis Americans put on aesthetic factors for dumb things like bowstrings, but hey it matches the black riser and the limbs so why not?).


----------



## Cyrille (Nov 30, 2008)

Wish I had known about the "ask and you shall receive" part when I ordered my strings. But as stated by another poster the chart says inch increments so I thought that's how the strings were sold.


----------



## davidflorida (Jun 21, 2012)

Orderer one last sunday had it on wednesday . Fast flight string , told them the nock i use and the fit is perfect . Thanks


----------



## 60X (Nov 8, 2002)

davidflorida said:


> Orderer one last sunday had it on wednesday . Fast flight string , told them the nock i use and the fit is perfect . Thanks


Glad to hear the string worked out for you. Thanks for your order.


----------



## 60X (Nov 8, 2002)

thanks for the orders. I can tell bow season is approaching.


----------



## Matt H (Aug 23, 2014)

i ordered some fast flight strings and some other goodies tuesday night. shipped wednesday morning and received my order today. extremely fast and free shipping! the serving is solid and the nock fit is perfect.

i should have ordered my strings an inch longer though lol. these strings do not move, no stretch at all after putting 20-30 arrows into my target. brace is sitting at 8 1/8 with just a couple twists. the BH is good, i just prefer to be able to adjust up and down. i was using an angel majesty string that came with my bow and easily lost 1/2" of brace shooting it in. that's not happening with the 60x strings.

great stuff.


----------



## 60X (Nov 8, 2002)

Thanks for the compliments. Glad to hear the strings are working well for you.


----------



## 60X (Nov 8, 2002)

ttt


----------



## dmac65 (Aug 8, 2011)

Ordered an 8125G custom two color string for my Hoyt horizon with med. limbs. Couldn't be happier,string is the perfect length,looks great,shoots even better. Ordered it late on a Sun. received it thursday.
This was the first custom string I have owned. Thanks again 60X


----------



## 60X (Nov 8, 2002)

dmac65 said:


> Ordered an 8125G custom two color string for my Hoyt horizon with med. limbs. Couldn't be happier,string is the perfect length,looks great,shoots even better. Ordered it late on a Sun. received it thursday.
> This was the first custom string I have owned. Thanks again 60X


Thanks for your order. Glad to hear your recurve string is working well for you.


----------



## evolvor (Jul 19, 2015)

I wonder if I can specify how many strands I want for my orders? Do I need to call to make a special order?


----------



## 60X (Nov 8, 2002)

evolvor said:


> I wonder if I can specify how many strands I want for my orders? Do I need to call to make a special order?


You can note your strand count in the comments section. We can build the strand count you want but we do not do skinny strings or padded loops. Any questions just let me know.


----------



## Alexanderigor (May 28, 2015)

60X is the way to go !!! Excellent products, at reasonable prices too !! I collect bows, and all my bows in my collection are in shooting condition !! 60X has made it very affordable to keep all these bows in shooting trim & form !!!! What is really nice is they offer the strings in many colors so that I can match up string to Bow Limb colors. Red string on a bow with Red Limbs looks very striking indeed !!I would recommend these strings to any one. I have personally bought over two dozen strings from them over time, and have NEVER been disappointed !!! They ship very fast ! Never had to wait over ten days !! Usually get within a week !!!


----------



## 60X (Nov 8, 2002)

thanks for the kind words. Glad to hear our custom recurve bow strings are working well for you


----------



## 60X (Nov 8, 2002)

ttt


----------



## p508 (Mar 20, 2012)

Ordered a string on Sunday afternoon-in the mail when I got home this afternoon. I expected the quick service but what surprised me was the perfect nock fit.In the comments section I specified the strand count and asked for an appropriate size halo serving to work with standard GT nocks. The nock fit is perfect. A first for me. I have always had a problem with servings being either too tight or too loose.


----------



## 60X (Nov 8, 2002)

Glad to hear the recurve bow string worked out well for you. Thanks for your order


----------



## BarneySlayer (Feb 28, 2009)

what are the things you most commonly see done poorly with bad strings, and what do you do to ensure that you don't do the same?


----------



## 60X (Nov 8, 2002)

BarneySlayer said:


> what are the things you most commonly see done poorly with bad strings, and what do you do to ensure that you don't do the same?


bad or sloppy processes are probably the two biggest things. Everyone is in a hurry to build strings as fast as they can. I see too many guys that watch a youtube video, buy a few supplies and all of a sudden they're running adds on here selling strings.


----------



## 60X (Nov 8, 2002)

Any interest in brownell fury or 8190F materials?


----------



## JINKSTER (Mar 19, 2011)

Is Flemish Twist an option...yet?


----------



## Arrowwood (Nov 16, 2010)

60X said:


> Any interest in brownell fury or 8190F materials?


Probably, since it looks like BCY doesn't list 8190 on their site anymore. Is 8190F the same, just without gore fiber?


----------



## Bbastos (May 26, 2013)

60X said:


> Any interest in brownell fury or 8190F materials?


I was actually interested in buying a string made out of Fury string material, but didn't see that as an option on your website. I instead bought a 18 strand BCY X string from you guys this past Friday. Will you be offering that in the near future?


----------



## 60X (Nov 8, 2002)

JINKSTER said:


> Is Flemish Twist an option...yet?


We do not offer flemish strings and I don't foresee us offering these in the future. 



Bbastos said:


> I was actually interested in buying a string made out of Fury string material, but didn't see that as an option on your website. I instead bought a 18 strand BCY X string from you guys this past Friday. Will you be offering that in the near future?


We carry fury for compound strings and may start to offer it for traditional strings once we get caught up from the busy season rush.


----------



## 60X (Nov 8, 2002)

bump


----------



## BarneySlayer (Feb 28, 2009)

Arrowwood said:


> Probably, since it looks like BCY doesn't list 8190 on their site anymore. Is 8190F the same, just without gore fiber?


I believe that the strands are smaller as well, but don't hold me to it.


----------



## 60X (Nov 8, 2002)

Yes the 8190F is bcy's version of brownell's fury. It is 8190 with the gore removed thus giving a smaller strand size.


----------



## Cerberus (Sep 25, 2015)

thank you，it's usefull


----------



## Dalton63841 (Oct 26, 2013)

60X said:


> We do not offer flemish strings and I don't foresee us offering these in the future.


Interesting! I had assumed because they are two-color, that they would be flemish twist.

I have a BCY-X string sitting in the cart waiting for payday, but I do have a question... What would the strand count on that be? I shoot Easton AXIS Traditionals with the X-Nocks, if that makes a difference.

I currently use a 45# 64" Bear Montana longbow, with a hugely overbuilt 18-strand D97 stock string. I'm really not interested in another overbuilt string. The Montana is a slow shooter to start with(but I love her).

For those who might be thinking about buying... Seriously, use their contact page and ask a few questions. They will blow you away. Their response time is REMARKABLE. I'm so used to waiting 24+ hours for a response, that I was literally shocked by them. 

Also, I asked them about the BCY-X Wax to go with the string. They had an open opportunity for a sales pitch, and what did they say? The wax I already have will work just fine. I'm buying some anyway, because I need some, and damn if I don't respect a straight shooter.


----------



## 60X (Nov 8, 2002)

20 strands of x with .021 halo is our default setup Our equipment and process is not setup for Flemish or padded loops so that's why we do not offer either.


----------



## 60X (Nov 8, 2002)

ttt


----------



## Archer Mech (Sep 7, 2014)

I have a spool of Super B-43 left over from my younger archery days. Since I've retired and started up again I also picked up making my own strings and arrows again. I picked up a spool of BCY-X and I'm wondering if this isn't the best string for my bows. I went shooting this evening and I had to make a few brace height adjustments (Super B-43) during my practice rounds. Which of the modern threads compare to this? I'm curious.


----------



## 60X (Nov 8, 2002)

ttt


----------



## 60X (Nov 8, 2002)

ttt


----------



## 40tude (Oct 25, 2014)

Just wanted to say I really like my 60x strings, and the fast shipping makes it even better.
Thanks


----------



## 60X (Nov 8, 2002)

Thanks for the feedback. We love hearing from happy customers


----------



## 60X (Nov 8, 2002)

Thanks for all the orders. It's been very busy this fall.


----------



## 60X (Nov 8, 2002)

Monday night bump


----------



## Dewboy (Apr 19, 2005)

Brad, it would be awesome if you listed your default strand count for your various string materials with the other specs. Trying to find the strand count for your strings short of calling and bugging you guys is like trying to find hen's teeth. lol I know I could call, but I don't like disturbing busy folks if I can avoid it. I am interested in a Fast Flight string for a Youth Recurve with less than 20 lb draw weight with the standard Carbon Impact Super Club nocks. What is your default strand count for your Fast Flight strings and would you recommend a 12 strand FF string for the really low weight (<20#)of this youth recurve? I purchased a 8125G recurve string from you a few weeks ago and I am very pleased with the quality and the size(strand count) and serving size for my 28 lb. Excel shooting Super Clubs with standard CI SC nocks. Thank you!


----------



## Dalton63841 (Oct 26, 2013)

Just got my new 60xcustom bowstring. I chose blue and silver, with black serving, and it's beautiful. Serving is nice and tight, and just thick enough that my arrows click on. Overall, the bowstring is thinner than I'm used to. This is my first BCY-X string though, and I'm used to D97. Also, it's actually much quieter than my old string.

Overall, I love it so far. (So far, meaning I've only taken a few shots with it because it's been raining all day.)


----------



## instintivebow (Feb 6, 2014)

What would be the price of shipping of one or two strings to Portugal??


----------



## mike11204 (Jan 5, 2014)

I've been using 60x for my compounds for quite some time but last week ordered 2 strings for an Olympic recurve. Perfect! After shooting several hundred arrows, there is no stretch and all the servings are nice and tight. In the order comments I specified the nocks I use and the nock fit couldn't be better. 60x does an excellent job and they have a customer for life.

Sent from my Galaxy S5 Active using tapatalk.


----------



## Dalton63841 (Oct 26, 2013)

mike11204 said:


> In the order comments I specified the nocks I use and the nock fit couldn't be better.


I'll have to remember that little trick in the future. Didn't even think of it. I got lucky though. My arrows nock onto this string perfectly. Just enough beef in the serving for the nock to click onto the string.


----------



## 60X (Nov 8, 2002)

Dalton63841 said:


> Just got my new 60xcustom bowstring. I chose blue and silver, with black serving, and it's beautiful. Serving is nice and tight, and just thick enough that my arrows click on. Overall, the bowstring is thinner than I'm used to. This is my first BCY-X string though, and I'm used to D97. Also, it's actually much quieter than my old string.
> 
> Overall, I love it so far. (So far, meaning I've only taken a few shots with it because it's been raining all day.)


Glad to hear it. Thanks for your order



instintivebow said:


> What would be the price of shipping of one or two strings to Portugal??


In the $10 range. Our website calculated international shipping during checkout based on package size and weight.



mike11204 said:


> I've been using 60x for my compounds for quite some time but last week ordered 2 strings for an Olympic recurve. Perfect! After shooting several hundred arrows, there is no stretch and all the servings are nice and tight. In the order comments I specified the nocks I use and the nock fit couldn't be better. 60x does an excellent job and they have a customer for life.
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy S5 Active using tapatalk.


That's what I like to hear. Thanks for your order


----------



## 60X (Nov 8, 2002)

ttt


----------



## 60X (Nov 8, 2002)

ttt


----------



## catcherarcher (Sep 23, 2014)

Just got my string today. It is amazing. I got buckskin and red with black serving. It made my bow much more quiet. The craftsmanship is excellent.


----------



## 60X (Nov 8, 2002)

catcherarcher said:


> Just got my string today. It is amazing. I got buckskin and red with black serving. It made my bow much more quiet. The craftsmanship is excellent.


thanks for the compliments. Glad the string is working well for you.


----------



## TRUE HUNT (Nov 8, 2006)

Awesome people to deal with. I bought a set for my compound and was dead on. Getting ready to call and get a custom string for my Hoyt Tiburon.


----------



## 60X (Nov 8, 2002)

thanks for your orders


----------



## 60X (Nov 8, 2002)

ttt


----------



## hotsauce81 (Apr 9, 2013)

What string material do you recommend for uukha? There are so many choices! What is the "best" for recurve/barebow?


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## hotsauce81 (Apr 9, 2013)

I figured it out. Just ordered one for me and my friend 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## 60X (Nov 8, 2002)

thanks for your orders


----------



## benofthehood (May 18, 2011)

Ordered a new string for my 64" Whips and Widow PL's ... 
From over here is Aussie land it was a great transaction, quick delivery as promised , no fuss and I really dig the endless they did me . Really nice work .
I will order again, 
Recommended.


----------



## 60X (Nov 8, 2002)

thanks for your order


----------



## 60X (Nov 8, 2002)

ttt


----------



## Josh eiler (Jan 28, 2014)

60X said:


> ttt


Take money orders?

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G928A using Tapatalk


----------



## Bbastos (May 26, 2013)

Will you ever offer a recurve/longbow string made of Fury bowstring material? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 60X (Nov 8, 2002)

We've been testing fury on a couple staff shooter bows and may be offering it soon


----------



## 60X (Nov 8, 2002)

Yes we can accept money orders as well


----------



## 60X (Nov 8, 2002)

ttt


----------



## 60X (Nov 8, 2002)

ttt


----------



## 60X (Nov 8, 2002)

ttt


----------



## 60X (Nov 8, 2002)

ttt


----------



## 60X (Nov 8, 2002)

ttt


----------



## 60X (Nov 8, 2002)

ttt


----------



## 60X (Nov 8, 2002)

ttt


----------



## 60X (Nov 8, 2002)

ttt


----------



## 60X (Nov 8, 2002)

ttt


----------



## JINKSTER (Mar 19, 2011)

I haven't even received my custom ordered 60X string yet but I know where it's at and when I'll get it and I wanted to take a moment to say how impressed I am thus far because....

I just ordered this string this past Wednesday...04/13/2016...via "Phoned In Order"...I placed the order about 10:30am and within a couple minutes of getting off the phone?...I received (2) emails from 60X...one email was to inform me of the account that had been created for me and the second email contained links to track the status of my order as I thought...

"Wow...That was quick!"

but that was nothing as compared to what happened next because about 1:30pm?...(a mere 4 hours later)...I received a 3rd email from 60X titled "Status Change"...as I thought...

"Ut-oh...must of missed some critical detail in the order." 

but when I opened it?....it read...

*"STRING SHIPPED"*

as I stood there slack jawed and had to blink my eyes and read it again cause I couldn't believe it the first time as I then thought...

"[email protected] SAM!....THAT WAS FAST!" LOL!

it's currently 3 days later as I type this...the string arrived at a P.O. one town north of me with a scheduled delivery date of this coming Monday....the 18th...so basically?...4 1/2 days including a weekend in the middle...and the string will arrive the same day my new longer limbs are scheduled to arrive...Thanks 60X! :thumbs_up


----------



## BarneySlayer (Feb 28, 2009)

That's impressive.

I look forward to your video


----------



## sawtoothscream (Apr 19, 2008)

giving the fury set a try, love fury on my compound, by far the best string material I have used yet. hoping im ordering the right length as fury doesnt stretch


----------



## sawtoothscream (Apr 19, 2008)

Really liking the fury string I bought for the titan, ordered another for my longbow Serving is tight, nock fit it perfect.


----------



## 60X (Nov 8, 2002)

That's what we like to hear. Thanks for your orders


----------



## 60X (Nov 8, 2002)

ttt


----------



## 60X (Nov 8, 2002)

ttt


----------



## 60X (Nov 8, 2002)

ttt


----------



## 60X (Nov 8, 2002)

ttt


----------



## Bbastos (May 26, 2013)

You should really change the prices on the first post to be consistent with the prices on your website.


----------



## 60X (Nov 8, 2002)

I need to start a new thread since AT threads cannot be edited. I hate to lose all the info from this thread through.


----------



## gnome (Oct 22, 2006)

Bbastos said:


> You should really change the prices on the first post to be consistent with the prices on your website.





60X said:


> I need to start a new thread since AT threads cannot be edited. I hate to lose all the info from this thread through.


click the triangle/exclamation point at the bottom left , and ask a mod to do it. It seems like a reasonable request .

Thank you for being a sponsor.


----------



## k222 (Jan 16, 2015)

Hi,

Is there a way to order custom lengths through website, or is that something we need to phone in?

Got a titan iii and I need to twist up 5/8 just to get to minimum brace height. And my gf wants to try shooting it, so I need another string for short limbs.


----------



## sawtoothscream (Apr 19, 2008)

k222 said:


> Hi,
> 
> Is there a way to order custom lengths through website, or is that something we need to phone in?
> 
> Got a titan iii and I need to twist up 5/8 just to get to minimum brace height. And my gf wants to try shooting it, so I need another string for short limbs.


I put the length I wanted in the comment section and both times they made it to that length.


----------



## k222 (Jan 16, 2015)

sawtoothscream said:


> I put the length I wanted in the comment section and both times they made it to that length.


Am I blind?

Recurve, Color 1, Color 2, Serving Color, String Length, Quantity 1, Add to Cart
Coupon Code, Redeem Gift Certificate -> Proceed to Checkout or Checkout with Paypal.

Is the comment section in the Checkout? I tend to pay with paypal: use the comment section in Paypal?


----------



## jder30 (Apr 25, 2012)

I ordered the 12 strand single color b50 dacron and 12 strand dual color b50 for my vintage recurves. Both of my bows 
(Ben pearson colt and ben pearson cougar) came to life and hit where I look!

Thank 60x!


----------



## 60X (Nov 8, 2002)

The comments section is on step 4 of the checkout


----------



## k222 (Jan 16, 2015)

Ah. okay. Thanks!


----------



## 60X (Nov 8, 2002)

ttt


----------



## 60X (Nov 8, 2002)

ttt


----------



## 60X (Nov 8, 2002)

ttt


----------



## 60X (Nov 8, 2002)

ttt


----------



## 60X (Nov 8, 2002)

ttt


----------



## 60X (Nov 8, 2002)

ttt


----------



## 60X (Nov 8, 2002)

ttt


----------



## 60X (Nov 8, 2002)

ttt


----------



## 60X (Nov 8, 2002)

ttt


----------



## tatwell (Jun 14, 2016)

I'm thinking of trying a couple of your strings. However, on your site it's specified that the length of recurve and longbow strings is the actual string length, not AMO length. Am I correct in that if I want to order a string for an AMO 68" longbow I will need a 64" string, if not what length should I order? Thanks, and I love the look of your strings.


----------



## 60X (Nov 8, 2002)

A general rule of thumb is 3" less then AMO length


----------



## 60X (Nov 8, 2002)

ttt


----------



## 60X (Nov 8, 2002)

ttt


----------



## 60X (Nov 8, 2002)

ttt


----------



## 60X (Nov 8, 2002)

ttt


----------



## 60X (Nov 8, 2002)

ttt


----------



## 60X (Nov 8, 2002)

ttt


----------



## 60X (Nov 8, 2002)

ttt


----------



## 60X (Nov 8, 2002)

backed up about a week right now


----------



## centershot (Sep 13, 2002)

Fantastic service once again.


----------



## centershot (Sep 13, 2002)

Ordered on Thursday, had it Monday! Wow talk about Quick turn around, excellent quality and reasonable price. What's not to like?


----------



## C-ya (Aug 1, 2007)

Ordered two strings for my recurve on Wednesday and they got delivered today (Saturday). Awesome work! They fit nicely and braced right up with just a few twists. I recommended you to a co-worker before mine even arrived.


----------



## 60X (Nov 8, 2002)

thanks for your orders. We were backed up about a week but should have that caught up over the weekend. Hopefully this week we'll be back to our normal couple day turnaround.


----------



## 60X (Nov 8, 2002)

ttt


----------



## 60X (Nov 8, 2002)

ttt


----------



## 60X (Nov 8, 2002)

ttt


----------



## 60X (Nov 8, 2002)

ttt


----------



## 60X (Nov 8, 2002)

ttt


----------



## 60X (Nov 8, 2002)

ttt


----------



## 60X (Nov 8, 2002)

ttt


----------



## 60X (Nov 8, 2002)

ttt


----------



## teenarcher36 (Dec 17, 2006)

Got mine a couple weeks ago. Came in quick, looks great and shoots great too!


----------



## 60X (Nov 8, 2002)

That's what I like to hear. Thanks for your order


----------



## Longbowfanatic (Mar 5, 2016)

What strings would you recommend for my two bows? 1) 66" [email protected] A&H ACS longbow. 2) 60" [email protected] Morrison ILF recurve with TradTech Black Max 2.0 (mediums).


----------



## 60X (Nov 8, 2002)

Are either of these bows FF compatible?


----------



## Longbowfanatic (Mar 5, 2016)

Yes, they're both compatible.


60X said:


> Are either of these bows FF compatible?


----------



## 60X (Nov 8, 2002)

BCY X and Brownell fury are our two most popular FF materials. You can't go wrong with either.


----------



## 60X (Nov 8, 2002)

ttt


----------



## 60X (Nov 8, 2002)

ttt


----------



## 60X (Nov 8, 2002)

ttt


----------

